# What mutation and breed/type is Rudy?



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi everyone 🐥


We’ve been debating what type of budgie Rudy is and his mutation. We’ve used Dr Google but we all know that can be a big shot in the dark.. We know very little about his parents; we got him from a registered breeder but we were just a little to excited to have him we forgot to ask the questions out of curiosity..

When excited his head feathers puff up like an English Budgie but when standing tall, proud and fancy he resembles an American Budgie. Please, correct me if I am wrong with the types/breed names.. 

I almost feel like he may have both type/breed.. I’ve attached some photos as well to determine the mystery 

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

She's very cute


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Thank you! He rules the roost.. Pun Intended haha


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He's adorable, I love wet budgie pics, StarlingWings will give you the mutation info when next online.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is absolutely adorable! He looks English to me. I'd say that he's an olive double factor dominant pied budgie! Extremely handsome


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*StarlingWings has given you both Rudy's type and his mutation.
Rudy really is an incredibly handsome English budgie! 
I can see why he rules the roost. The pictures you have posted of him are excellent*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> He is absolutely adorable! He looks English to me. I'd say that he's an olive double factor dominant pied budgie! Extremely handsome


This is how figure skating sounds to me.

“Look at that! A triple pied double flip with a dominant olive salchow!!”


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Figure skating! YES! Lol that is hilarious.

Oh, so happy to know his type and mutation. We however did name him after a South African friend.. We should have named him one of our original names; Dermott. A very English name for a very English birdie.

The wet photo is when he officially decided everyone in the house cannot have a shower without him.. As soon as he hears the shower he’s sitting a top of the screen waiting to be called in next.. 

Thank you all! We are so grateful and thankful for this forum and it’s people. We were attached to another website forum and they didn’t offer much support which was discouraging but thankfully we found you all!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*OMG! I love that Rudy loves to come into the shower! What a brave little character he is!
(and obviously Not spoiled one bit LOL) 💛💛💛*


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *OMG! I love that Rudy loves to come into the shower! What a brave little character he is!
> (and obviously Not spoiled one bit LOL) 💛💛💛*


 Oh no, not spoiled at all.. I think we’ve become his servants haha


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As well you should be!! 😂*


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *As well you should be!! 😂*


🤣🤣


----------

